# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Игорь Ляпунов: Рынок DLP — уже давно не соревнование, кто первым добежит до заказчика

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Игорь Ляпунов, генеральный директор Solar*Security. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

